# MUMBAI | Southern Mumbai Development Area



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

India Tower | 720m | 2362ft | 125 fl | On Hold 











World One | 442m | 1450ft | 117 fl | U/C









MUMBAI | Oasis | 372m | 1220ft | 82 fl | 239m | 784ft | 49 fl | U/C 









Four Seasons Hotel - tower 2 | 355 m | 71 fl | PRO 









Orchid Crown | 337m | 1106ft | 75 fl x 3 | U/C









Orchid Heights | 328m | 1076ft | 80 fl x 2 | On Hold









Palais Royale | 320m | 1050ft | 75 fl | U/C









Minerva | 307m | 1007ft | 83 fl | U/C









Omkar 1973 | 300+ m | 78 fl + 77fl + 63fl | U/C









MUMBAI | Namaste Tower | 300m | 984ft | 62 fl | U/C









Century IT Park | 300m | 984ft | 59 fl | U/C









Indiabulls Sky Forest | 281m-80 fl + 60 fl | U/C 









One Avighna Park | 266m | 64 fl | U/C









Nathani Heights | 262m | 72 fl | U/C 









Trump Aerial Tower | 253 m | 70 fl | On Hold 









The Imperial Towers | 254mx2 | 60flx2









Ahuja Towers | 250m | 55 fl x 2 | U/C









Fuego | 51 fl | U/C 









Lodha Bellissimo | 222 m | 53 fl x 2| T/O 











RNA Metropolis | 67 fl | U/C 









Lodha Primero | 52 fl  I am not sure if Lodha Primero is a copy of Lhoda Bellissimo









Orchid Enclave | 56 fl x 2 | U/C









Orbit Terraces | 207 m | 60 fl | U/C









New Cuffe Parade | 205m | Lodha Dioro - 63 fl x 2 | Lodha Elisium - 63 fl x 2 | Lodha Evoq - 63 fl + more | U/C 









Kohinoor Square | 203m | 52 fl | T/O 









Zenriba Terraces | 200m | 50 fl | U/C









Ashok Towers | 49 fl + 3 x 31 fl | Completed 

*MUMBAI | Imperial Tower | 400m | 1312ft | 116 fl | Pro*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619376

*MAHALAXMI | Vivarea | 45 fl x 3 + ?? fl | Completed* *[200M]*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=802948

*LOWER PAREL | Shreepati Estate | 82 fl | APP *[*301M*]
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1292867

*PAREL | Ariana | 75 fl | APP
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572373

*WORLI | K Raheja Corp Project | U/C
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1582784

*LOWER PAREL | Lotus Complex | 50fl + 41fl x 2 + 27fl | U/C
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459170

*LOWER PAREL | Lodha Project - Codename Blue Moon | 268m | 78fl x 2 + more | Site Prep
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1597306

*LOWER PAREL | Indiabulls Sky Suites | 291 m | 75 fl | U/C
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=610339

*PAREL | Crescent Bay | 64fl + 57fl + 54fl + 51fl + 48fl + 45fl | APP
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1563022

*PAREL | The Trident | 69 fl + 61 fl | Pro
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1431864

*LOWER PAREL | Raheja Imperia | Erst. Platinum | 85 fl | APP
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=610328

*WORLI | One Indiabulls Worli | Blu - 252m-2x60fl + more | U/C
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464323

*SION | BeauMonte | 60 fl x 2 | APP
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1595237

*PAREL | Eon | 65fl | Site Prep 
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572367

*PAREL | Kalpataru Elan | 74fl | Site Prep
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1563036

*KHETWADI | Kothari Square | 290m | 65fl | U/C
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1616869

*MATUNGA | Wadhwa Project | 60 fl |APP 
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1595501

*TARDEO | Shreepati Skies | 301 m | 88 fl | APP
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=634027

*WORLI | Twisting Horizons | 267 m | ~70 fl | Proposed
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1290579

*WORLI | Waves | 80 floors | Proposed
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=610324

I didn't include the proposeds yet...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Omg! Whats this all about ?


----------



## chennaisky (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for starting a thread were you can view all the projects of Mumbai in one place.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

because I realized the one of the boomest areas in mumbai is that I showed...
if there is anything wrong, please, tell me...


----------



## chennaisky (Apr 11, 2013)

There are more projects in Mumbai. Ill help you get them on this thread. And Lodha Primero is part of Lodha Bellissimo.


----------



## chennaisky (Apr 11, 2013)

My favorite project.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1290579


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

redundant but nice


----------



## Rckr88 (Nov 25, 2012)

Mumbai is Booming!! :banana:


----------

